# Awesome...Healthy...Meals



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

So, I'm totally into fresh berry meal shakes...one a day, not about anything but health

!/2 - Cup ice

1 - Cup Unsweetened Almond Breeze 

1 - Scoop of Pure Hydrolyzed Collagen Peptides

1 - Scoop of ON 100% Whey Protein

2 - Scoops of Organic LIVfit Superfood Blend with protein 

Mixed berries - Raspberry, Blueberry and Blackberries - (I don't measure these...just put some of each)

Excellent flavor and filling HEALTHY meal....love it!!!:32 (20):


Please post what you drink...............thank you!


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 2, 2018)

So whether this is "healthy or not is debatable, but I've been doing....

1  Cup  Unsweetened Almond Milk (30 calories)
8 table spoon's Hershey's Sugar Free Chocolate Syrup (60 calories)
4 Scoops PB2 (100 calories)
1 Scoop of protein powder (120 calories)

310 calories total.  

Satisfies my sweet tooth without busting the diet.  Fruit just isn't my thing


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

That sounds delicious...it’s pretty dang healthy and that’s the same milk I use lol I can’t stand any other milk...I also use the sugar free chocolate syrup for other things!!!!

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 2, 2018)

8 oz unsweetened almond milk
1 scoop MyProtein salted caramel Isolate
1 cup egg whites
1 cup fat free plain greek yogurt
1 banana
1 cup cold black coffee
2 tbsp PB2 

518 calories
43 carbs
2 fat
79 protein
------
Drink half for breakfast pre workout, put the rest in the freezer and slowly drizzle hot coffee on it to melt post workout while cooking post workout breakfast.

I workout first thing in morning.


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 2, 2018)

What "other" things?  :32 (19):


----------



## Spongy (Jul 2, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> What "other" things?  :32 (19):



Chocolate milk, duh.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jul 2, 2018)

Steak and Guacamole...


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

Love my Filet Mignon’s:32 (20):


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 2, 2018)

My morning meal is a protein shake that I add to a blender and mix with 3-4 different types of berries, raw broccoli, half an avocado, and two tbs olive oil. It's freaking disguating but a real healthy way to start the day off


----------



## Seeker (Jul 2, 2018)

Almond milk. Another scam. Almond milk only has about 2% almonds in it. Lol  what are you really getting ? Anyway I eat a lot of dark berries myself. In shakes, oatmeal, yogurt, and just plain in a bowl.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2018)

Not a fan of almond milk either. I just don't get it. If you add it to stuff for taste fine.

Anyone here ever tried kefir? Delicious but I have kinda weird tastes especially for an American. It is fantastic in a shake with fruits and will help you make a nice poop.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> My morning meal is a protein shake that I add to a blender and mix with 3-4 different types of berries, raw broccoli, half an avocado, and two tbs olive oil. It's freaking disguating but a real healthy way to start the day off




Lol...sounds healthy...I just can’t drink stuff if it doesn’t taste good...one of my lame issues!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Almond milk. Another scam. Almond milk only has about 2% almonds in it. Lol  what are you really getting ? Anyway I eat a lot of dark berries myself. In shakes, oatmeal, yogurt, and just plain in a bowl.



I just choose and like it...not sure about others..lol

I tried oats in a shake but didn’t care for them in a shake..in a bowl I’m good!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not a fan of almond milk either. I just don't get it. If you add it to stuff for taste fine.
> 
> Anyone here ever tried kefir? Delicious but I have kinda weird tastes especially for an American. It is fantastic in a shake with fruits and will help you make a nice poop.



I think I saw that kefir, actually googled it.. not bad..but most likely won’t try, you know how I stick to stuff lol


----------



## Seeker (Jul 2, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I just choose and like it...not sure about others..lol
> 
> I tried oats in a shake but didn’t care for them in a shake..in a bowl I’m good!


oh i.meant the berries in oatmeal .  lol. I saw a new protein powder at Costco the other day  which was whey and oats. I might buy next time


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

Seeker said:


> oh i.meant the berries in oatmeal .  lol. I saw a new protein powder at Costco the other day  which was whey and oats. I might buy next time



oh lol....that sounds interesting for sure..if you do try it, let us know cuz I’ll be due for more powder soon and that sounds cool:32 (20):

Unless you have tons..I might get it first and share lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not a fan of almond milk either. I just don't get it. If you add it to stuff for taste fine.
> 
> Anyone here ever tried kefir? Delicious but I have kinda weird tastes especially for an American. It is fantastic in a shake with fruits and will help you make a nice poop.


russians love that stuff


----------



## bvs (Jul 3, 2018)

One half cup of ice cream
The other half cup of ice cream 
Just eat the whole tub of ice cream
Bulk life


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not a fan of almond milk either. I just don't get it. If you add it to stuff for taste fine.
> 
> Anyone here ever tried kefir? Delicious but I have kinda weird tastes especially for an American. It is fantastic in a shake with fruits and will help you make a nice poop.



Kefir will make a man of ye. Good stuff chilled right out of the bottle.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 3, 2018)

My go to in the mornings is Skyr (Icelandic yogurt, fell in love with the stuff while there) and Pro-Life milk along with some toast. For lunch lately I have enjoyed either frying up sliced skirt steak or ground beef and making corn tacos with tons of cilantro and peppers. It's relatively cheap, easy, and healthy-ish. 

I haven't been lately but overnight oats were bomb - dry oats, milk, cinnamon, blueberries and some salt left in the fridge. Wake up, grab the bowl, chow down, hit the gym.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> I haven't been lately but overnight oats were bomb - dry oats, milk, cinnamon, blueberries and some salt left in the fridge. Wake up, grab the bowl, chow down, hit the gym.



I’ve seen this a lot... I forget to try it but am also afraid of cold oats lol


----------



## Viduus (Jul 3, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’ve seen this a lot... I forget to try it but am also afraid of cold oats lol



I like cold Quaker instant oats - strawberries and cream in water to be specific. 

Also the “ancient grains” cereal with cinnamon is good. Dairy and portion size is a bit tricky when I’m watching things but it’s a nice treat for now.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I like cold Quaker instant oats - strawberries and cream in water to be specific.
> 
> Also the “ancient grains” cereal with cinnamon is good. Dairy and portion size is a bit tricky when I’m watching things but it’s a nice treat for now.



I gotta try it...gonna look up a recipe online that matches what I like:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

Couple of sweets I will do rarely as I have never had a sweet tooth (thank god)


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

Btw, it's sugar that I have an issue with...I'm lucky that I don't care for sugar so the amount in those bothers me to an extent lol....that's why it's rare as fuuuck that I ever buy any of them and would only eat them early in the day so they can be worked off...


----------



## stonetag (Jul 3, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Btw, it's sugar that I have an issue with...I'm lucky that I don't care for sugar so the amount in those bothers me to an extent lol....that's why it's rare as fuuuck that I ever buy any of them and would only eat them early in the day so they can be worked off...



I have a problem with sugar, I love it, is that a problem? But I don't do shakes very often, berries are the shit, I put them on, and in most anything breakfast wise. I get up every Sunday morn. and make mixed berry crepes and bacon for the woman and I, no wonder she loves me! lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I have a problem with sugar, I love it, is that a problem? But I don't do shakes very often, berries are the shit, I put them on, and in most anything breakfast wise. I get up every Sunday morn. and make mixed berry crepes and bacon for the woman and I, no wonder she loves me! lol



lol, tons of folks love sugar...just very dangerous!

May I ask if your lovely lady trains?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> So, I'm totally into fresh berry meal shakes...one a day, not about anything but health
> 
> !/2 - Cup ice
> 
> ...



Ok, I had to get numbers out of curiosity ...lol...

Calories - 330

Protein -62

Carbs - 31

Fat - 2.5

I decided to use 1/2 cup #'s for the berries:32 (20):


----------



## herrsauce (Jul 3, 2018)

I love avocado smoothies. This is for 2.5 servings (my wife, my daughter, and I).

8-ish ounces of unsweetened soy milk
1 scoop of ON 100% Whey Isolate Vanilla 
1 cup Skyr or full fat, unsweetened greek yogurt
2 hass avocados
1-2 cup(s) of baby spinach
1-2 bananas
3 tbs flax or chia seeds
3/4 cup of anon or frozen blueberries.
Add ice to desired consistency.

And I love Kefir. I don't recommend it in shakes because it tends to make them frothy. Great thread.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

herrsauce said:


> I love avocado smoothies. This is for 2.5 servings (my wife, my daughter, and I).
> 
> 8-ish ounces of unsweetened soy milk
> 1 scoop of ON 100% Whey Isolate Vanilla
> ...



Hows the flavor? I find a lot of times the protein powder helps a lot but when adding veg type stuff I’m afraid I won’t be able to drink it..which sucks ass but can’t do anything about it lol


----------



## stonetag (Jul 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lol, tons of folks love sugar...just very dangerous!
> 
> May I ask if your lovely lady trains?



Shit Jenn where do I start, lifts with me in the morn., the stationary bike class (cant think of the right name), tons of yoga, and on and on! She reminds me of you in that respect, she practices what she preaches, lets put it that way.
Edit, bike class = spinning class!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Shit Jenn where do I start, lifts with me in the morn., the stationary bike class (cant think of the right name), tons of yoga, and on and on! She reminds me of you in that respect, she practices what she preaches, lets put it that way.
> Edit, bike class = spinning class!



Fuuuucking awesome!!!!!!! You are a lucky man that your wife is into being in shape as a part of life...it's a part of yours also!! (great choice)

When I am able to get back to fitness (which better be soon or I'm going to go crazy lol) I'm changing shit up big time and can't wait!!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

Damn look at all of you and your fancy shakes and stuff, hell if i put a banana or strawberries in mine im accomplishing something lol, i usually just put almond milk, ice and the powder.  When im really lazy i just use the milk and powder in a shaker cup and forgo the blender completely!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 7, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Damn look at all of you and your fancy shakes and stuff, hell if i put a banana or strawberries in mine im accomplishing something lol, i usually just put almond milk, ice and the powder.  When im really lazy i just use the milk and powder in a shaker cup and forgo the blender completely!!



lol...dear...those are a meal..trust me, you’d love one!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...dear...those are a meal..trust me, you’d love one!



Eh, one of these days Jenn lol!


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 8, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> So, I'm totally into fresh berry meal shakes...one a day, not about anything but health
> 
> !/2 - Cup ice
> 
> ...



Any other suggestions for a protein powder (not a fan of ON)? Plus trying this new healthy complete protein powder from Organifi, but so far not so good..


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 8, 2018)

DJ21 said:


> Any other suggestions for a protein powder (not a fan of ON)? Plus trying this new healthy complete protein powder from Organifi, but so far not so good..



Only other one I used was called MOTIV-8 Protein..it’s awesome but not cheap


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Only other one I used was called MOTIV-8 Protein..it’s awesome but not cheap



$98 on Amazon :32 (6): but I may have to give it shot since most protein powders suck these days..


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2018)

DJ21 said:


> $98 on Amazon :32 (6): but I may have to give it shot since most protein powders suck these days..




Yea, if you don’t mind spending the money..go for it! 

Now, I looked it up and saw the old color tubs I used to get (blue) but I knew they were changing it up...haven’t used the red tubs but sure they are still good


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2018)

Had this on vacation...I’m not an ice cream person but this was delicious and I like the numbers better than Halo Top


----------



## Viduus (Jul 30, 2018)

Good pick, I’m a sucker for coffee yogurt.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Good pick, I’m a sucker for coffee yogurt.



You and me both with coffee shit...I started coffee at the age 37 due to a job I had...had to know about coffee but left that fuuucking job before that part happened and fuuucking love it now!!:32 (11):


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2018)

In case some need a cookbook for diet:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2018)

BTW...I measure everything :32 (7):


----------



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> BTW...I measure everything :32 (7):



NOOOOO not you, i find this just stunning!! :32 (18):


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2018)

Elivo said:


> NOOOOO not you, i find this just stunning!! :32 (18):



lmfao...yea..pretty sure that part is obvious and some folks act like measuring pb and jelly on toast is weird :32 (19):


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Had this on vacation...I’m not an ice cream person but this was delicious and I like the numbers better than Halo Top



Great find!  Wife and I will have to check it out.  I'm not an Ice Cream guy, but my wife loves the Halo stuff.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Great find!  Wife and I will have to check it out.  I'm not an Ice Cream guy, but my wife loves the Halo stuff.



and has 5 grams of fiber...kicked in after 20 min..lol:32 (19):


----------



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lmfao...yea..pretty sure that part is obvious and some folks act like measuring pb and jelly on toast is weird :32 (19):




UHHH yeah sorry babe but im with the folks thinking that is weird LOL


----------



## Merlin (Jul 31, 2018)

1 scoop of each which is about a cup, super filling:
hemp protein
chia seed powder
raw organic protein
pea protein
chocolate casein protein
vanilla whey protein
banana
coconut milk
total body greens
milk/almond milk or whatever kind you want
can add ice for consistency, this is basically a meal


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> 1 scoop of each which is about a cup, super filling:
> hemp protein
> chia seed powder
> raw organic protein
> ...



5 scoops of protein powder and a cup of coconut milk is super filling? I wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## Trump (Jul 31, 2018)

Myprotein chocolate brownie whey isolate 1 scoop, 150g Greek yoghurt, sugar free choc chips and a spoon of natural peanut butter.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2018)

Omg yummy and half my lunch...protein was 4 oz lean ass plain turkey burger (no bun):32 (20):


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 31, 2018)

It's not particularly healthy by I like to make home-made fried rice and teriyaki beef skewers. 

2 cups brown rice
4 eggs - fried then sliced 
3 grilled chicken breasts in soy sauce
1/2 can of peas 
salt/pepper 

Combine all ingredients in a hot wok and fry for about 5-10 minutes. The beef skewers are marinated in soy sauce, brown sugar, and a little bit of sesame oil then on a hot grill.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 3, 2018)

lunch....so good!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lunch....so good!
> 
> View attachment 6146



LUNCH??? Thats a damn snack!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 4, 2018)

Elivo said:


> LUNCH??? Thats a damn snack!!!



lmao...for some yes!!!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lmao...for some yes!!!



My lunch consisted of about 8oz of salmon and some broccoli.  Need to get this eating back on track LOL.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 4, 2018)

Elivo said:


> My lunch consisted of about 8oz of salmon and some broccoli.  Need to get this eating back on track LOL.



well..most are a tad bigger than me at the moment but I’m ok with 125 lbs until I get back in the gym.. I’m not into having to lose fat so that’s why I stay in shape...that I want...and the way I eat, I’m not starving..so all is good!


----------



## Trump (Aug 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lunch....so good!
> 
> View attachment 6146



I would eat that while impatiently waiting for my food to cook


----------

